# wood tool chests



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have been wanting a wood tool chest for awhile. everywhere i look they are 100 bucks and more. even at hf they are 99 bucks. while at hf yesterday i got a flyer for next month. they are going to be on sale for 59 bucks. i may try one at that price?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Is this the one in the add ? 

Eight Drawer Wood Tool Chest
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

==========



levon said:


> i have been wanting a wood tool chest for awhile. everywhere i look they are 100 bucks and more. even at hf they are 99 bucks. while at hf yesterday i got a flyer for next month. they are going to be on sale for 59 bucks. i may try one at that price?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ

thats it exactly, item number is the same. that chest was 99.99 in the store in Macon yesterday. online it shows 79dollars. i liked the looks of it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI levon

Thanks

But I think it's a old add,just new push on it.. but if it's going for 59.00 bucks I'm on it...

11-12-2007 add ▼
Router Forums - View Single Post - Hard to Find

======



levon said:


> hi BobJ
> 
> thats it exactly, item number is the same. that chest was 99.99 in the store in Macon yesterday. online it shows 79dollars. i liked the looks of it!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i bet it is an old add. but the flyers has it onsale in august- 59 bucks. 

ive been looking at them for awhile and think at this price its time to get one.

btw, i bookmarked those hard to find items, thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

Well I guess I'm going to get 2 more at that price,with the two gift cards I have it should come to 44.00 bucks ea.then that dam freight thing..but maybe I can get from the store in town...and just wait for them to get it in from the main store..

Like router bits can't have to many tool boxes 


==========



levon said:


> i bet it is an old add. but the flyers has it onsale in august- 59 bucks.
> 
> ive been looking at them for awhile and think at this price its time to get one.
> 
> btw, i bookmarked those hard to find items, thanks!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

That's a really nice tool chest, at a good price as well.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i have seen them in your picture backgrounds , BobJ.
ive gotten observant of backgrounds in pictures, i learn a lot that way.

i thought i could make a router tool chest with bits, bases,, wrenches, guide bushings ,,offsets, etc.

also i can put my digital calipes and things like that in it, if there is room.

Mike, you sure cant build one for that. it will suit my needs.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> That's a really nice tool chest, at a good price as well.


hi Mike,

ive always wanted a wood chest, all i have have been metal. if you look around at them, they are expensive. sometimes when you have a limited number of tools, it hard to justify spending 100 U.S. dollars.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi levon

I was going to make a copy of it at one time and put the prices down on paper and it came up to about 200.oo just for the wood and the hardware and not any time or cost of the router bits..

So I jump on it  I think many would amazed how much hardwood is in it...and the then the hardware...I don't know how they can do it for that price...I know they use cheap hardware but if they sale it for 59.oo dollars what do they pay for it in China  by the boat load.. 

======





levon said:


> i have seen them in your picture backgrounds , BobJ.
> ive gotten observant of backgrounds in pictures, i learn a lot that way.
> 
> i thought i could make a router tool chest with bits, bases,, wrenches, guide bushings ,,offsets, etc.
> ...


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello BobJ

i agree with you. it goes on sale the 8th, luckily thats a saturday. i think i will get there early.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd noticed those earlier in the week and wished I lived closer. They are amazingly cheap. All they are missing is the squarish drawer for Machinery's Handbook ! It would be too dear to ship here. My original one, full of Starrett and M&W tools, was stolen in the UK.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi levon
> 
> I was going to make a copy of it at one time and put the prices down on paper and it came up to about 200.oo just for the wood and the hardware and not any time or cost of the router bits..
> 
> ...


That got me thinking and I've been checking the usual Chinese importers over this side but can't find it with anyone. Most of the HF stuff is usually available this side of the pond somewhere.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I had the one below and one day it grew legs one day and it was gone with all the tools inside of it..

It made me very mad but it's hard to find them when they go for a walk about..

Amazon.com: Gerstner International GI-530 Red Oak Tool Chest Nickel Plated Hardware FULLY WARRANTED: Home Improvement

But you can find the lower price ones on Amazon but not at that the HF PRICE..

=======


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

We have several of the HF ones. One is on my dresser for my pocket knives. The other one is on my wife's dresser as a jewelry box. Another holds my jewelry making stuff. Another holds reloading dies, etc. The ability to move them around for storage when a particular acitvity is not in progress makes then super handy.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*Buy a tool box? Spend money on one?
Build the thing man!!
*Mine took a month to build. First thing I made with the new TS.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hmmmm, I'm having to agree with Mike on this one. You have to spend the money either way you go. Atleast when, if you build it yourself, you know the quality that is in it.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Ken

i agree that you know the quality, but how much will it cost?? 

if you can buy for 59 and it costs you 200plus to build one lots of us will go after the 59 dollar chest and use the savings for another project. thats just my opinion. i will buy one, but dont ask anyone else to buy one.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi BobJ

i just saw the pictures you posted, thats a nice looking wood chest. i like the spare key area!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

When I built mine, I had a stack of cherry that cost me $140 @$4bf. I used less than half of it, and that included the inevitable scrap that is produced.
So I suppose it cost $50 - $60 for the wood. I also made a bottom drawer for it that isn't in the pic.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Mike,

your box looks awesome, but id have to order the hardware and its just easy for me to buy one. the one im looking at has a lot of drawers and i really need that, lots of shallow drawers. it wont be like yours but will suit my needs i think.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I have said this b/4 but once more will not hurt, that's a real nice tool box 

But the TRUE cost is much higher I think for the normal woodworker..I would say more like 1200.oo to 1500.oo in total,, 60 days to make,a good TS,a good Planer,hardwood,hardware,and I'm sure making some firewood along the way...  like I said b/4 most don't know how many parts it takes to make a nice tool box..


So to say 59.oo dollars is a real deal  why make it when you can get almost the same thing for much,much less...
The bottom line comes into play real quick ..

After all it's just a box for tools...



===



AxlMyk said:


> *Buy a tool box? Spend money on one?
> Build the thing man!!
> *Mine took a month to build. First thing I made with the new TS.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> But the TRUE cost is much higher I think for the normal woodworker..I would say more like 1200.oo to 1500.oo in total,
> ===


More like $3,000 :'(
It was a challenge, but if you follow the plans and measure/setup carefully, it all comes together.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice find guys if it were even on my list it would be a good buy. Right now the need is for several other things.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> So to say 59.oo dollars is a real deal  why make it when you can get almost the same thing for much,much less...
> The bottom line comes into play real quick ..
> ...


_"After all it's just a box for tools."_ Yea machinist's tools...

+1 on building your own box for your tools

Just think how many skills you will learn and or refine 

Making the box will give you a sense of pride and accomplishment

Is that not what craftsmanship is all about?



Example
I could have bought the bucket box for my carving tools for $59









But does that really work for me?

No

So I built my own in one weekend:


























*Designed to hold my tools...*


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

With the posts here mentioning theft of tool boxes, the Bucket Box would be something to think about. 

Somebody sells a canvas saddlebag-like thing for buckets that holds more stuff yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

At one time I sold used tools, all type of tools under my pawn broker lic.and I always told people if you don't want your tools to be taken don't put them in a nice tool box ,put them in a cardboard box and a black plastic bag and mark it trash,put it in the back of the truck or inside and it will always be there when you want them.. 

I always had people come in looking for their tools and the 1st.thing I always ask,,what kind of nice tool box did you Have,,a bright red one 

The bucket box looks like a good tip for someone,,"hey pick me up, I have some good stuff inside" and look I have a handle to make your job easy.

The canvas saddlebag type is the same thing many use them on the job site and they have all the tools in them..a real red flag...for some one that wants your tools free..

As far as making a tool box ,that's true but the bottom line is hard to get around on this one..
Buckets are for water,sand/paint,drop cords, etc.they are always hard to store..

======


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i use plastic buckets a lot, but not for tools. i never will.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> *Buy a tool box? Spend money on one?
> Build the thing man!!
> *Mine took a month to build. First thing I made with the new TS.


Mike,

A beautiful piece of furniture..

If I could make something that nice, it would be at the foot of the bed...:happy:

James


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

Billat908 said:


> With the posts here mentioning theft of tool boxes, the Bucket Box would be something to think about.
> 
> Somebody sells a canvas saddlebag-like thing for buckets that holds more stuff yet.


True, 

but I use this for when I go camping so it is sort of camouflaged 

Could be a poop bucket!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI lazybum

hahahahahahahaha ,,that would make them let it be for sure,,,it could be used for a slop bucket 


===========





lazybum said:


> True,
> 
> but I use this for when I go camping so it is sort of camouflaged
> 
> Could be a poop bucket!


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha

a stack of hundreds would be safe under there!


----------

